# Mund/Augen usw. zunähen ?



## Storch (20. September 2002)

Guten Abend,

ich habe jetzt mal im Fernsehen einen Spot gesehen, wo vermutlich vornehmlich junge Leute zum Wählen angeregt werden sollten ...

Und in diesem Spot sieht man einen Mann, dem der Mund "zugenäht" wurde - das gleiche habe ich schon auf irgendeiner Site im Netz gesehen (dort aber die Augen) ...

Wie fang ich das am besten an ? Etwas nähen, einscannen und dann in das Bild einarbeiten - oder hat jemand noch 'ne andere Idee ?

Thx 

Storch


----------



## BubiBohnensack (20. September 2002)

Nimm doch ganz einfach das Line tool mit einem ganz dezenten Bevel/Emboss für die Fäden und einen Airbrush für das bischen Blut.

Die Werbung soll in der Tat zum Wählen anregen.
Kommt von ganz oben.


----------



## ephiance (20. September 2002)

meinst du des auf meiner seite?


----------



## Storch (21. September 2002)

_Ein Bild sagt mehr als tausend Worte ..._

@ Darkmastah:

Kannst Du mir vielleicht per pm kurz erklären, wie Du das gemacht hast ?


----------



## BubiBohnensack (21. September 2002)

Wieso per PM? Es gibt sicher noch andere Leute, die das interessiert.


----------



## ephiance (21. September 2002)

die holes machste indem du den airbrush nimmst  mit schwarz und ner kleinen spitze und halt viele punkte für die einstichlöscher machst.danach so nen komischen ebenenstil drauf.weiss nimmer welchen und bin zu müde um nachzuschauen =D musst nen bisschen rumfriemeln.dann für den faden nen ziemlich helles weiss und einfach von loch zu loch mitm buntstift und der kleinsten spitze bei gedrücker shift taste geklickt.danach wieder so nen bevel effekt drauf.das mit den bevel effekten is eigentlich ziemlich billig und ich war auch nich ganz zu frieden damit aber es ging mir bei dem bild nicht so sehr um die technik.achja, am ende am besten noch irgendwie einen schatten machen , damits noch ein wenig plastischer wirkt
du storch =)


----------



## BubiBohnensack (21. September 2002)

Naja sag ich doch


----------



## Johnny (21. September 2002)

*re...*

Hi, da habe ich noch eine kleine Frage an Darkmastah.
Und zwar möchte ich gerne wissen, wie du bei deinen bildern diese "leuchtenen" "fäden" gemacht hast?!

http://www.invision-team.de/clinicalbreakdown/index.php?request=work&id=1

ich habs mit dem stift ausprobiert, dann mit einem schein versehen und mit dem gauschen weichzeichner bearbeitet. es sah aber nicht so schick aus wie bei dir  


kannst du mir weiterhelfen?


----------



## BubiBohnensack (21. September 2002)

Nimm das LineTool, zeichne eine Linie, wende einen Filter zur Verformung an, markier den Strich so und dann:

1.) Gaußer WZ mit meinetwegen 2 Radius
2.) "  "  "   "   "  "   "    4 Radius
3.) "  "  "   "   "  "   "    8 Radius

usw.

Damit bekommst du ein viel schöneren Glow hin.


----------



## Johnny (21. September 2002)

ok, danke!

//edit:
wo finde ich das line tool?
//edit


----------



## BubiBohnensack (21. September 2002)

In PS7 unter "u".

Und den Filter findest du unter: Filter -> Distort -> Shear.

Danach halt die Gaußschen Filtereien machen.


----------



## freekazoid (21. September 2002)

brushen 
das is es


----------



## Storch (21. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Darkmastah _
> *die holes machste indem du den airbrush nimmst  mit schwarz und ner kleinen spitze und halt viele punkte für die einstichlöscher machst.danach so nen komischen ebenenstil drauf.weiss nimmer welchen und bin zu müde um nachzuschauen =D musst nen bisschen rumfriemeln.dann für den faden nen ziemlich helles weiss und einfach von loch zu loch mitm buntstift und der kleinsten spitze bei gedrücker shift taste geklickt.danach wieder so nen bevel effekt drauf.das mit den bevel effekten is eigentlich ziemlich billig und ich war auch nich ganz zu frieden damit aber es ging mir bei dem bild nicht so sehr um die technik.achja, am ende am besten noch irgendwie einen schatten machen , damits noch ein wenig plastischer wirkt
> du storch =) *



Hmm ... haltet mich für unfähig, aber was zum Geier ist bitte "bevel-Effekt" ? Ich kenn mich mit Photoshop Filtern/Effekten usw. überhaupt nicht aus 

Das andere hab ich aber verstanden, thx


----------



## thrash (21. September 2002)

ich hätt jetzt zum thema zunähen grafiktablett gesagt...damit gehts eigentlich sehr viel einfacher
mfg

thrash


----------



## freekazoid (21. September 2002)

ehm … ja … okay
aber damit weiss derjenige aber nohc nich was damit anstellen und wie genau das funktionieren soll.


----------



## thrash (21. September 2002)

ja, du hast recht...


----------



## ephiance (22. September 2002)

abgeflachte kanten und relief heisst inner deutschen @ storch
settings musst nen bisschen rumfriemeln


----------



## Storch (22. September 2002)

Thx


----------



## BubiBohnensack (22. September 2002)

Das sind LayerStyles. Klick einfach mal eine Ebene an und dann in der Ebenenpalette auf LayerStyle hinzufügen. Dort suchst du dir einen dezenten Bevel/Emboss aus.


----------



## ajay (5. Dezember 2002)

also ich krieg das irgendwie net hin (

fängt schon an bei den punkten ..die bleiben entweder so hässlich schwarz oder beim verstellen des ebenenmodus sind sie net mehr sichtbar.

und die pfäden ... der filter "shear" oder so .. also verbiegen, bewirkt bei mir das die im nachhinein ganz woanders aufm bild sind. und ohne schauts so auf wie linien die überm mund liegen und kein bisschen an die lippen angepasst sind.. 

habt ihr vielleicht noch ein paar tipps ???

-Flash-


----------



## 35u5 tzh5thgerfhfzg5 (6. Dezember 2002)

*hier mein bild*

ich habe von blut und leute verschandeln schon mehr ahnug hier mein bild, wer nicht glaubt das es von mir ist schreibt mir ne mail an Juliuseisenreich@web.de und ich schick ihm die .psd

viel spaß!







zur not der hier link


----------



## Mythos007 (6. Dezember 2002)

das sieht aber unecht aus ! ^^^


----------



## ephiance (8. Dezember 2002)

link geht ja gaaar nich =D
hm auf meiner seite ist noch ein anderes wo die fäden besser geworden sind.ich könnte nochma nachschauen wie ich des gemacht hab.


----------

